
How ADSL works - harrystarr
http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/equip.htm
======
harrystarr
I found the discussion on DMT:
[http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/adsl_technology.htm](http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/adsl_technology.htm)
particularly enlightening.

